# Brand new to this



## Shellcat (Aug 11, 2020)

So have grown a plant from a seed to something about 2 ft tall.  Seems to be going well but the leafs on lower sections of the branches are dried brown. And dead.  The tops are heathy and green, not sure whats happening here.  Any help would be appreciated, i am watering with distilled water and only when dry, it’s outside in the sun 7 days per week, about 12 hours.  The plant is about 9 months old.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 12, 2020)

I'd say they are in desperate need of nutrients and you should be making sure your pH is on point also. For growing in soil the sweet spot is 6.5. Without the correct pH your plants aren't able to uptake nutrients properly.


----------



## Shellcat (Aug 12, 2020)

I replanted it into a larger pot used a mix of regular potting soil with the transferred soil from the smaller pot, the original soil was Fox Farms Ocean forest, should I transfer to another pot with 100% Fox FaRn soil? Just don’t want to hurt the plant.  i am watering with distilled water so ph should be fine, I assume the fox farm soil is the correct PH?  So replant it now?

thanks


----------



## pute (Aug 12, 2020)

Plants also need supplements like calcium and magnesium.  Cal/mag will help with that.  Other things like molasses and epsom salt will also help.  I don't usne Ocean Forest but it has several good things in but that isn't a happy plant.  MG makes a good point on Ph.  I don't assume my ph is ok I test both the ph of what I am giving right before and also ph the runoff.  6.5 it the number you want.  If you are in soil less  medium like sunshine the PH can be slightly lower but in soil 6.5.  A good ph meter is only about $50....get one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

Question
Did you switch to 12 hrs or less yet?
almost looks like re-veg


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

9 mos, I would start over fresh


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> 9 mos, I would start over fresh



I’m wondering if OP meant 9 weeks, but yeah at 9 months feel free to let them finish but Iwould get some new beans poppin


----------



## Calyx (Aug 13, 2020)

Shellcat said:


> I replanted it into a larger pot used a mix of regular potting soil with the transferred soil from the smaller pot, the original soil was Fox Farms Ocean forest, should I transfer to another pot with 100% Fox FaRn soil? Just don’t want to hurt the plant.  i am watering with distilled water so ph should be fine, I assume the fox farm soil is the correct PH?  So replant it now?
> 
> thanks


Them girls in need of nutes Pronto.
Definitely try not to assume you are ph neutral and ph test every feeding distilled or not. Changing enviro can effect drastically.   
Maybe mix into your soil a 30 day nute such as Gaia Green 30 day organic release.  Update us


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Aug 13, 2020)

Shellcat said:


> I replanted it into a larger pot used a mix of regular potting soil with the transferred soil from the smaller pot, the original soil was Fox Farms Ocean forest, should I transfer to another pot with 100% Fox FaRn soil? Just don’t want to hurt the plant.  i am watering with distilled water so ph should be fine, I assume the fox farm soil is the correct PH?  So replant it now?
> 
> thanks



I wouldn't go doing another transplant right away, I really don't see it doing much good and it will cause further stress to them. You can't assume the pH of any medium and even if it was perfect to begin with, once you start pouring in water that's a different pH, let's say 7 for an example, the pH in your pot will quickly become 7.
The soil you're using has some good nutrients in it but, certainly not enough to sustain your plants long term, they're already in desperate need of nutrition. You're going to need to get some nutrients if you expect to grow anything to full term and get anything out of it.


----------

